# Crazy first for me



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

Checked a few of my trap lines today and walked up on this one.










It was live still, snared in the tail! It was travelling down a pretty steep hill and must have jumped through the loop with her tail up. Never seen that before and I've snared a lot of fox over the past few years. Makes me wonder how many sprung snares are from jump throughs. I'll take em any way I can I guess.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Better buy you a lottery ticket if your lucky enough to snare one by the tail! That's pretty cool!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats pretty cool....caught a few muskrats by the tail but never a fox.....thats awesome..+1 on what Ruger said


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Interesting way to catch one-- Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

mnshortdraw, do you ever connect on lynx or wolverine up there?


----------



## mnshortdraw (Feb 12, 2013)

No Lynx or Wolverine here, just fox, ermine, otter, and beaver. Kodiak just doesn't have much variety compared to the interior.


----------

